# Site General > General Herp > Herp Events >  USARK Florida fundraisers!

## Bogertophis

*USARK FLORIDA FUNDRASIER**Enter today and you could win a trio of well-started, captive-born Borneo earless monitors (Lanthanotus borneensis) with cleared CITES import documents.

Peter Foulsham, a life-long and highly regarded herpetoculturist from London, has had multiple successful years of breeding this species and will provide the detailed care sheets for this trio. He has worked with earless monitors for over seven years and is happy to pass on his success tips to the winner of this group of super cool monitors.

All proceeds go to USARK FLORIDA (a separate 501(c)(6) organization from USARK) to fight for Florida keepers and businesses. January 1 at 2:00 PM EST is the deadline to enter and the drawing will be held on January 7. Follow USARK FL on social media for winner details and more.**Get full details and enter to win at https://www.tapkat.org/usark-florida-inc/NkXzX5.* *USARK Florida Calendar Photo Contest*
The deadline to vote for your favorite herp photos is December 24!

Click here to see the entries and details: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?vanity=usarkfl&set=a.862949255045589

You may cast one vote for a photo by donating $1 to USARK FL (Cash app $usarkfl, PayPal info@usarkfl.org, or by credit card at usarkfl.net/donate). We encourage you to vote as many times as you want. 

Donate $1 for one vote or $100 for 100 votes.

Please specify the ID number of the photo you are voting for when you send your donation. The goal of this contest is to raise money to help USARK FL protect the freedoms of animal keepers. Please have fun and be charitable! 

Winners will be announced on Christmas Eve Dec 24.*Find A Vet*Need a good herp veterinarian? The Association of Reptilian and Amphibian Veterinarians (ARAV) can help. ARAV provides a free Find-A-Vet service at http://arav.site-ym.com/search/custom.asp?id=3661.



























_Copyright © 2022 USARK, All rights reserved._
You are receiving this email because you opted in at our website.

*Our mailing address is:*
USARK3650 Sacramento Dr
San Luis Obispo, CA 93401

Add us to your address book

----------

